# Visiting the Area, Where to Fish?



## jdykes

I'm going to be visiting the first week of april, as well as the weeky of july 4th and was hoping to get some local recommendations on where to fish. I have a 5 and 8 wt, and am a bit of a beginner. 

I used to live in the area and always owned a boat, but not the case anymore, looking for somewhere fun that I can get into any type of fish just for a good time. I also have a 5yr old I want to bring with me sometime as well to get him his first fish. Any all recommendations on areas and flies is greatly appreciated.


----------



## timeflies

I will do my best since this has been sitting idle for a few days. 

Flies you should have include clousers (no suprise) I like wht/wht, chart/wht, and tan/wht. surf candies, poppers, and at least one fly that resembles a dead chicken.
First week of april: Expect pompano on the beaches and spanish mackeral everywhere there is enough water to keep them wet. The clousers will be good for both. If you are in a good school of spanish (maybe ladyfish mixed in) then the poppers are fun, and the surf candies are more durable. Try to save the clousers for pompano. If you see a large brown creature swimming east to west down the beach.....throw him the chicken.
July 4th: Mixed bag of spanish, bluefish and lady fish still around. King mackeral abundant enough to target on fly. Cobia and pompano will be gone (or at least slow). trout and redfish should be abundant on inshore flats such as the naval live oaks area. If you plan on trout fishing, add a sea-ducer to your box. If you plan on kings, EP style streamers are good, but a bigger clouser is just as effective. If it is brutally hot and calm, you can also sight fish black tip sharks, for some reason they love anything chartreuse (not red like every other shark in the sea). 
Surely someone will add to this, lots of opportunities in the area for the 2 weeks you plan on coming in. Good luck.


----------



## Chris V

Those blacktips love sharp contrasts too. Try marking the fly with a black permanent marker with black bands like a sheepshead. I don't have a clue why, but it seems to piss them off.

A #4-#2 clouser in pink/orange or a #4 got-cha in pink for pomps. This has worked well for me although I still consider myself a novice when it comes to pompano on fly.

Tarpon style toads with long rabbit tails in orange or black for cobia.

Ditto above for the rest. 

If it were my trip, I'd have a 7WT, 9WT and a 12WT if wanting to cover everything. You can do away with the 7 if necessary but I'd have the heavier 2.


----------



## Heartbreaker

look for a fly called the "schminnow" its good for redfish,trout,and even flounder


----------



## jdykes

Thanks for the feedback, what about thoughts on places? I'll be taking my son at least 1 day, so was looking for something easy to walk out on bayside. Also will be staying at P'cola beach, so any specific places known to be better than others and accessible without a boat? In july I'll be in perdido and may have boat access a couple of days.

thanks again in advance.


----------



## timeflies

it may take me a while, but I will try to pm or post a map for you of pcola beach spots. You are within 5 minutes of at least a dozen easily caught species during the first week in april. I dont know perdido very well. So maybe someone else can help. For the most part, any place on the beach where the first bar looks a "little different" is a good spot.


----------



## jdykes

awesome, that would be perfect, if it's easier you can email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## backwoods

*flats*

I would look for grass flats in the sound. Some where that you can wade out in easily, also in the summer heat go early in the morning and in the evening. Prob your best bet for a red or spec. Good luck.


----------



## jim t

Anywhere on the beach will produce ladyfish. First time I ever tried fly fishing I was on the beach just trying to cast. Second cast = Ladyfish. I was SHOCKED!

Best place is in the washouts. Ss you walk down the beach you will see a scallop pattern where the waves meet the beach. The corners of those scallops are the washouts, some are stronger than others.

Jim


----------



## timeflies

email is on the way


----------



## ezempls

Timeflies, and chance you could send me a copy of that map... Thanks, E


----------

